# Question....



## Kukilunestar (Oct 2, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are any conventions in or near Mississippi? Or will I have to save for bus tickets?


----------



## RailRide (Oct 2, 2008)

This page might be helpful

---PCJ


----------



## BlauShep (Oct 2, 2008)

MFM... i had to pass through Mississippi when we went. 8D


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 3, 2008)

yes mfm  would be you best bet


----------

